# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Nieprzyjemny zapach z nosa

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 2 lat mam alergie. Chyba na pyłki. Pojawia się latem. Od niedawna, podczas kichania pojawia się zapach jakby moczu, ale nie do końca, dziwny taki. 
Co to i jak to leczyć?

----------


## Krzysztof

Należałoby wybrać się do lekarza, aby ustalić przyczynę dolegliwości i potwierdzić ich alergiczne podłoże, choć, jeśli objawy polegają na kichaniu latem, alergia wydaje się dość prawdopodobna. Nietypowy zapach z nosa może być również skutkiem przewlekłego stanu zapalnego zatok. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witajcie mam ten sam problem tz. Alergia plus od niedawana nieprzyjemny zapach moczu zaraz po kichnięciu . Niestety mieszkając w UK lekarze ( asystenci medyczni) ignorują takie objawy i nie wiem co dalej. Alergię mam od wielu lat i właściwie permanentny katar. Zazwyczaj bezbarwny wodnisty i dobrego ten irytujący zapach ????

----------


## lek.medicus

Obecnie udzielam porad tylko na   fb.Forum Medyczne - Porady Medyczne

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Koniecznie idź do  alergolog a, niech cię jeszcze dokładnie zbada, no i może przypisze ci dobrze działające leki. Ja tak zrobiłam, poszłam do  alergolog  Teresy Stelmasiak do jej gabinetu w Lublinie. Leki od niej super mi się sprawdzały, ale po czasie zdecydowałam się pójść do tej specjalistki na zabieg odczulania i teraz już bez niczego czuję się dobrze, zero kataru i łzawiących oczu  :Smile: . Zmiana jest ogromna, polecam.

----------

